# My cat fell out of a tree



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I let my cat outside with me. We have a small tree, lets say about 12 feet high. Well, he started climbing it and dummy me thought it was cute. Well, by the time he was way too high for me to reach is when I staarted to panic. It hangs over a sidewalk, so if he fell, it would be on cement. Well needless to say my hubby was down the street at his sister's house, I called but he wouldn't come to help me. I couldn't leave to get a ladder, he was looking to come down out of that tree. I was yelling for him to stay (sure), lay down, no, anything so he wouldn't jump! Well, he jumped, hit some branches, grabbed onto one and I was able to catch him before he hit the cement. He seems to be just fine except he broke a nail and it was bleeding. I will kill my husband!!!! All I could think of was, okay, I watch animal rescue, how do cats get out of trees? FIREMEN!!! Dummy me!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I called the fire dept to get my cat out of a tree once. His response was "Lady, have you ever seen a cat skeleton up in a tree? Give her some time she'll come down". He then went on to say that they would only come out if the cat's life was in danger...basically if they've been up there a couple days without food and water and won't come down. She did come down that night, hit a dead branch and ended up falling quite a ways to the ground (dirt)...didn't get hurt, just a little sore for the next few days...and of course a bruised ego.

Glad to hear your little guy didn't do any major damage. And hubby definitely deserves the cold shoulder for a few days.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Glad to hear your cat is okay. Mango is just sleeping now on the window sill. I think it gave him a scare, he is really loving right now, not begging to go outside like he is usually doing. I will keep an eye on him, but I think he is fine. The vet is open 24 hours and is one minute away, how lucky, I am so glad they are there.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Mango is just fine now after the fall, good enough to want to climb the tree agian today! I saw him start and I ran yelling and got him off just in time before he was too high! My concern about him jumping from that tree was branches, but also a big boulder, air conditioner and cement sidewalk that was all around. What a brat! He jumps off of my refridgerator and is okay, but I am just afraid when he jumps from that high that he might break his leg.


----------



## kos (Jun 8, 2006)

sorry about your cat  
my cat use to go in the trees
too and 1 time she made a nice freind(a skunk)
that relationship did not last long lukuly she doesnt do anithing like that because of her babeis.
glad to her your cat is fine  

Kos was here


----------

